# How many grams of sugar is "ok" for cutting?



## djk80 (May 10, 2010)

Im assuming the less sugar the better?

I don't eat fruit but I get a couple grams of sugar from my protein shake... I take 3 scoops its about 3grams of sugar 

but I sometimes like to put a VERY tiny bit of BBQ sauce with my chicken like a super tiny amount just to add some flavor in my mouth....a tsp is about 4 grams of sugar ....I use about less then a tsp only about once a day 

So I am just curious what is an appropriate amount of sugar I should be having for cutting or which is "acceptable" to have? is 20g too much? 10g ? ??
Basically what the thread is


----------



## Phineas (May 10, 2010)

Depends on your cutting approach.

If you're doing a ketogenic diet I think you need to stay lower than 20-40g/day? Sorry if I'm wrong; I'm still learning about keto diets myself.

Good cutting resources on this site are sassy, Built, and FMJ, who is/was using a ketogenic diet.


----------



## Merkaba (May 10, 2010)

calories in vs calories out. 

I agree with Phineas also.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 12, 2010)

Depends on the sugar. I try to have little to no sucrose (table white sugar). I stay lowish on lactose and fructose, but it's not as bad as sucrose.

Remember though, some things like white rice have a higher GI than table sugar..


----------



## Road Warrior (May 12, 2010)

I would Basically worry about The Calorie intake, For me I cut down on anything with alot of Sugar, Pop candy etc, Stick with the proper amounts of "Natural" Foods.


----------



## katt (May 12, 2010)

someone told me a long time ago no more than 5 grams per meal..  I really don't know if it's valid tho..


----------



## DaMayor (May 13, 2010)

*NO* Sugar.

Now, _Carb Intake_....depends on your approach/diet. I'm currently aiming for a MAX of 20g per day, (usually ends up closer to 8~10g) but in other cases for other folks, 20~50g per day might be a do-able range. 
Of course, someone once said that they could get ripped from/while eating table sugar........I'd like to the the results of their attempt.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 13, 2010)

Your body needs no sugar.


----------

